# Green Supreme pellets



## sawdust1 (Aug 3, 2014)

Lowes in Springfield ,MA has Green Supreme pellets for sale. Has anyone burnt these? Looking to pick up one more ton. Home Depot has northern American. Which one would be the better out of the two? Thanks


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.woodpelletreviews.com/north-american-pellets.html

I burned GS, real hard ash.  not familiar with AP but found a post. certainly more on Hearth. Com.  What was the price?


----------



## hockeypuck (Aug 3, 2014)

GS is my last resort for a Big Box store brand.  Go find a Home Depot and buy the firesides...If the GS were at 200 bucks a ton, then I might bite... other wise 240 for the Firesides would be the better deal. JMHO.


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Aug 3, 2014)

I burnt over. 10 tons of them last year no issue  ( G S ) But I would buy a few and try first .( not really an option I know now )
They are more ash but I got good heat from them . But at 240 a ton I went with Energex this year at 250.00 a ton


----------



## UpStateNY (Aug 4, 2014)

To answer your your question. Given a choice I would definitely go with Green Supreme over North American.  

In 2011-2012 and 2012-2013 I burned over 5 tons of Green Supreme.  Last year 2013-2014 I burned Clean Pacific but then ran out and had to buy North American because that was all that was  left to buy.  I have a few bags of North American left over from last year

I am 100 percent positive the Green Supreme from previous years had far less ASH then North American.  Also the North American "seemed to me" not to have as high heat as the Green Supreme.That does not mean that Green Supreme is some great high quality pellet.  The $300  a ton Clean Pacific softwood pellets,  I  just purchased, are extremely low ash and makes both Green Supreme and North American pellets look like crap high ash pellets.   I would go with Green Supreme over the North American.


----------



## Lockpicker (Aug 4, 2014)

Been burning pellets of all different brands for more than 10 years now. If you ask me it is all hit or miss with just about any brand. One ton might burn hot and low ash, a ton of the same pellets bought three months later might be terrible. It all depends on the wood quality when they make the pellets. Some pellet manufactures buy wood from several different sources, and those sources use all different grades of wood with whatever they manufacture. To me its a crap shoot. Pellet quality and price is one reason I am switching over to wood this year.

That said Last year the green supreme I bought at Lowes late last winter were the best ton I burned all winter.


----------



## briansol (Aug 5, 2014)

both brands are low-grade, lower heat, higher ash...   and i'm too much of a snob for either to grace my stove.   they are cheaper, so you have to run it hotter, which means you literally burn through any savings in cost by using more, and having more ash to clean as well....


----------



## Pellet-King (Aug 5, 2014)

Deal with GS is there OK when you look at the bag very closly on the top and see stamped numbers in the bag they are hard to see because there clear small holes, the stampings on front top corner are bettter, the rear stamped are from NY and are not that good, low heat and lot's of ash, North American's are bad, almost as bad as Lee's


----------



## Jaymaine34 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've burned them from both plants had no issue with either . I'm not saying there a great pellet but they did the job .
Every stove seems to burn a little different . Every  pellet burner seems to have different criteria for what is the best pellet for them . ALWAYS try before you buy in bulk . I agree there can be big differences from year to year and even ton to ton . How you care for your stove also makes a big difference .


----------



## NHcpa (Aug 5, 2014)

For all the others posting... Still haven't heard the price (cheap)...I bought my stove in the middle of the shortage.  My dealer dropped off a half ton of Ambiance and I was in somewhat of a panic to get additional pellet. Long story short, I was able to get GT and also GT Supreme. After burning Ambiance, GT was crap. Low heat and a hard ash. GT Supreme was hotter, but also ashy. this year early, I purchased 4 ton of Ambiance. looking through the threads, I now want La Crete for the heavy burns Jan - March and use the Ambiance for the rest - shoulder pellet. true the Harman can burn anything, but as an earlier post stated, you burn more, your not as warm, and you have the maintenance of ash with the cheaper pellet.


----------



## Pellet-King (Aug 6, 2014)

Jaymaine34 said:


> I've burned them from both plants had no issue with either . I'm not saying there a great pellet but they did the job .
> Every stove seems to burn a little different . Every  pellet burner seems to have different criteria for what is the best pellet for them . ALWAYS try before you buy in bulk . I agree there can be big differences from year to year and even ton to ton . How you care for your stove also makes a big difference .


There's 3 plants, with Deposit being the worst last season..... here's what other memeber's here got a email from GS.

Dualburnjake got a letter directly from the mill stating otherwise. See quote:

What you may be seeing is mill variance. NH mill seems to produce a slightly better product than the NY mills. Primarily the density from the NH mill is higher than the NY mills by a few lbs/cuft.

Dear Jake,

Thank you for contacting Green Supreme Premium Pellet Fuel. It is great to hear that you use our product. The pellets are, in fact, produced by New England Wood Pellet LLC and are identical to the New England Premium Wood Pellets. They are produced at each of our three manufacturing plants and the only way to determine from which plant is to find its bag code.

The bag codes can be difficult to find, as they are clear, stamped numbers (not printed with ink). The codes consist of two rows of four numbers. Each number appears to be formed by tiny raised dots. On bags from our Jaffrey, NH Plant, the code is located on the front side in the upper left corner. On bags from our Schuyler, NY and Deposit, NY Plants, they are located on the back side in the upper left corner. I’ve attached two photos as examples (in each photo I traced the code in pen). You will need to hold the bag under a direct light to locate the code. I find it easier to locate codes on empty bags.

Please let me know if you have additional questions.

Best regards,
Alyson


----------

